# Blackpool Preston show



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi is anybody going to this show this weekend?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

A bit too far for me but good luck to all who enter................Chris


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

its 2 hour 40 from me so very early start .....but hopefully a very good day out


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Yep  Have to really as am on committee lol but have 2 entered also and fingers crossed at least one gets there, a week ago neither was looking likely now, well, 50/50.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

And I have SUCH a long way to go - about 15 minutes if I take it slowly LOL


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

lol lucky u 15 mins well i have 2 entered aswell so see you there


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Yes it's my most local show 

I shall be working on HP table and also at least part of the time on vetting in handing out the envelopes, will probably have a black t shirt with cats on it, but then if you look at the Cov & leics thread RCMadd posted a photo of me there (so good that he's still on my hit list LOL)


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Why sort of trade stands are usually at the shows ?

I know Kalven scratchers are going as it's on their website but what else might be there. Just thinking about coming along to one.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Me too...I will be there. Its about 40 mins drive for me so not too far,

I will be there with My Lilac Point Siamese kitten so if anyone wants to come over and say hello they would be welcome


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

carolmanycats said:


> Yes it's my most local show
> but then if you look at the Cov & leics thread RCMadd posted a photo of me there (so good that he's still on my hit list LOL)


you got your own back with that one of me from the lancs show.... and i helped you out with the rosettes....


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

rcmadd said:


> you got your own back with that one of me from the lancs show.... and i helped you out with the rosettes....


LOL I did didn't I and I have been ever so good, I only posted it on Facebook 

Cookie - there will be several charity stalls, North West Discount pets are going too, can find out a bit more later for you if you want.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Cookie - Christine Mellor of Feline Designs is there, North West Discount Petfoods, Crystal Clear, Kalvern, another stall selling amazing climbers made out of all natural 100s of years old wood etc, very different, plenty of charity stalls etc


----------

